
Twitter Crushes RSS with Personality - matthewlmcclure
http://static.matthewlmcclure.com/s/2012/10/22/twitter-crushes-rss-with-personality.html
======
codva
I think the real reason why Twitter crushes RSS is that RSS is an open
standard that is hard to monetize. Twitter is increasingly a closed ecosystem
that only Twitter can make money on, which give Twitter plenty of motivation
to throw it's resources into a closed network and not an open standard.

------
locopati
Who says RSS is fading? Are twitter posts of years ago accessible via a simple
link as are links obtained via RSS? These are honest questions and not snark.

~~~
codva
Twitter sort of hides the RSS links, and last time I checked did not provide
any documentation on how to find them. But they are there and you can access
Twitter feeds via RSS once you figure out the URL pattern.

~~~
ojiikun
Twitter used to have a link on every public/open profile to an RSS feed of
tweets. They removed the link about a year or two back. Worse yet, about a
week or two ago, the feeds went dead. This used to be the feed for
DEVOPS_BORAT:

<https://twitter.com/statuses/user_timeline/167499429.rss>

Those links have since gone dark. An alternative format still (sorta) works:

[https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_...](https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_name=DEVOPS_BORAT)

Per twitter devs, though, all RSS feeds are going away some time very soon.
They want you reading all your tweets under their control, not in your feed
reader.

------
closetgeekshow
i don't use rss to follow people, i use it to follow output from particular
publications and blogs i'm interested in. i don't think i'd gain any
usefulness by displaying an avatar pic, i'm just trying to stay up to date on
the happenings in the various affinity networks i'm part of or peripherally
interested in.

~~~
k3n
Agreed, RSS is for actual information consumption while Twitter is for
'@seeing and #beingseen #selfpromotion please RT! #lame
@rss_will_always_be_better_for_objective_content'.

------
k3n
lol, so using the term c!rclejerk automatically makes my comment "dead"?
Sheesh.

